# Tune question?!



## antiheros4 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is anyone running awe full k04 kit (fueling, tune,intercoolers,catback, ex...) with 034 downpipes and test pipe? I just bought a 01 avant. It's stage III all awe but has stock DP's with 200cell cats. it has a custom tune with meth. I want to get rid of the meth and put 034 downpipes/test pipe since I'm gonna eventually go with 605'a but don't want to get a custom tune. Was wondering if I can just run the awe stage III tune wth that setup?!


----------



## b4mafia01 (Oct 19, 2016)

*B5 Tuning*

I heard AMR Performance in CT specializes in Audi tuning. One of the employees has a b5 s4 that is custom dyno tuned there and a few buddies of mine swear by them. Custom tuning is better for your car than a generic flash (APR, Unitronic, etc) anyway.


----------

